# Molson's playdate with Slide! (a horse!)



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

On Saturday afternoon Molson and I got the chance to go visit my brother's girlfriend's horse named "Slide". We were both a little nervous to see how they would react to each other at first but the instant that they saw each other, Molson was wagging his tail and Slide had his ears forward and was excited to get close to Molson!  

They had a great time and I'll stop chatting and get to the pics! There are plenty more that will be posted later on on Molson's facebook page . 

The first meet:










We took them for a walk in the field at the farm. 


















It was amazing that this 1,000 lb horse could heal right at our side but our puny little 65 lb dog drags us down the road when we take him for a walk! :doh: 









All of the flowers in the field made for such pretty pictures! 









Except I wish that big white flower wasn't in the way in this one.









I love this pic!










After about an hour of walking through the field, we brought Slide back to the stables to clean and brush him. Catherine taught me how to use the different brushes and put me to work! 









After cleaning him up we brought him outside to give him a drink  and get his hydrotherapy set up on his front legs. He has an injury on one of them and he's not allowed to be ridden for a few months. 


















Catherine really wanted us to watch Slide roll in the sand but the ring was in use by other riders at first. It wasn't until after we had him all clean that it finally freed up, so we brought him to the ring anyway! He ran out to the middle, layed right down and started rolling around, kicking his feet in the air! It was adorable!









After Slide was done, we let Molson off leash and after running a lap around the ring at full zoomie speed, he went to the exact same spot and started rolling around, kicking his feet around just like Slide did! It was too funny! 

















I love this picture  









The 2 boys took turns chasing each other around the ring!









A thunderstorm started brewing in the distance but it didn't stop Slide or Molson!









Molson's turn to chase Slide.









Molson's not done playing yet!


















And finally, one last picture of Molson!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Beautiful photos, thank you big time for sharing  I love the fantastic interaction between them, and I have always loved horses, too


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures Steph!! That is so cool that Molson met a horse-friend


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

How really, REALLY cool!

Its amazing (to me, I don't understand horses) how they played so well together!

:wavey: Molson!

.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I love these pictures- how neat it is to see inter-species play! I really like the picture of Molson chasing Slide. LOL! That's a sight that you don't see everyday.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great set of pictures. It does look like Molson had a blast romping with his new big buddy. Slide looks like he enjoyed playing with his new friend too.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful pics ! Slide and Molson look like quite the pair !


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You are taking some really nice photos with your new camera  Tucker has met up with horses before on our walks and behaves so very well around them. Never got to play with one like that though.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

OH MY GOD!! that looks like sooo much fun Slide is such a cutie and Molson ofcourse is a dolll You can tell there so gentle together.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Love the pictures! Looks like Molson had a blast, as did Slide!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

I love Molson! That is so awesome that they actually played with each other!

Murphy rode a horse when he was 10wks old but we haven't gotten to play with any others (yet).


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, excellent pictures! Looks like Molsen just got groomed, he is gorgeous. I wonder what they were rolling in?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amazing pictures-Slide and Molson are beautiful. The interaction between the two must have been one of those once in a lifetime experiences to have watched.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, what gorgeous pictures of two beautiful animals !! I have to say they both are sooo photogenic. 
Molson looks fabulous. He has such a nice coat and great muscle definition. 
I too would've loved to see them play.

Katie sees the police mounted on horses down near our way, and always has her nose to the ground following them. I would love to see how she would react up close.
Wonderful pictures as always!

---
Kim


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Love the pictures of Molson and Slide rolling around like twins!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Those are wonderful pictures! I wish I could have been there - had to have been so much fun to watch!


----------



## iluvlucy (Sep 29, 2009)

The 2 boys took turns chasing each other around the ring! -- i love that one! really cute pics.. beautiful dog & horse.. : )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

The pictures of Slide and Molson are just gorgeous!!

Seems like they were buddies!

Great shots!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome. The horse is beautiful and of course, Molson is too. Love that last pic of him.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like they both had so much fun!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Those were awesome pics and it looked like everyone - four legged and two legged - had a great time. 

Not to rain on the parade but please be careful with him around the horse. Our next door neighbour's brother's Golden died of internal injuries after being kicked by a horse.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

what great photos, you can see how much fun he is having. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful pictures....thanks they made me smile.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Molson is such a ridiculously good looking dog it makes me sick!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I continue to be in love with Molson. He looks gorgeous, as always. I was amazed by the pictures! Looks like a very fun - and special - day!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

wow that looks like fun! i'd be terrified that the horse would kick puppy =/...but good thing that didnt happen! i LOVE the ones of them rolling around! too cute! great pics!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

It's beautiful to see them together! You have some really great pictures there!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Gorgeous shots, how wonderful that they played so well together! I too would be afraid he would be kicked, but your shots are magical and captured some great moments :

Here, I did a quick retouch for you LOL, probably could do it better if you'd like, taking a little more time....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow...what great pictures!!!! Love the pics of Molson..he's looking as handsome as ever!! Gorgeous horse too!! He looks like he really enjoyed meeting his new friend. My guys haven't had the pleasure of meeting a horse yet.....not sure how they would react!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wowzers! Thanks everyone - I totally wasn't expecting to see 27 replies since posting this afternoon! 



Abbydabbydo said:


> Wow, excellent pictures! Looks like Molsen just got groomed, he is gorgeous. I wonder what they were rolling in?


The only grooming he had done was having his nails clipped and paws trimmed!  I love his smooth, straight fur - it makes it so easy on my part!



Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Wow, what gorgeous pictures of two beautiful animals !! I have to say they both are sooo photogenic.
> Molson looks fabulous. He has such a nice coat and great muscle definition.
> I too would've loved to see them play.
> 
> ...


Those police horses are just beautiful - and sooooo tall too! I remember seeing them a few months ago downtown TO and thought they were just beautiful. I bet Molson would do the same as Katie!



Goldilocks said:


> Those were awesome pics and it looked like everyone - four legged and two legged - had a great time.
> 
> Not to rain on the parade but please be careful with him around the horse. Our next door neighbour's brother's Golden died of internal injuries after being kicked by a horse.


Yikes. I'm sorry to hear about that . We had Molson on a leash for most of the time to teach him to stay beside or infront of Slide and after an hour or so we made sure that Slide was ok having Molson around before letting him off leash. When they got too 'crazy' (aka: when Molson got the zoomies!) we put them back on lead for a little break from each other.  



Sienna's Mom said:


> Gorgeous shots, how wonderful that they played so well together! I too would be afraid he would be kicked, but your shots are magical and captured some great moments :
> 
> Here, I did a quick retouch for you LOL, probably could do it better if you'd like, taking a little more time....


Thanks so much!! This is great, I love his smile in this picture so much and was so bummed when I got home and saw that stupid flower! It's now my new desktop


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Gorgeous shots, how wonderful that they played so well together! I too would be afraid he would be kicked, but your shots are magical and captured some great moments :
> 
> Here, I did a quick retouch for you LOL, probably could do it better if you'd like, taking a little more time....




Gotta love photo shop...I was going to suggest it but you went above and beyond and actually did it. Nice work!

Great shots Steph but I'd be careful too...having owned a couple of horses in my younger years I'd keep a very close eye on them. All it takes is that one kick...

What a beautiful setting and a beautiful horse and of course Molson just being Molson makes it all work.

Pete


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. Molson is such a handsome guy.



Sienna's Mom said:


> Here, I did a quick retouch for you LOL, probably could do it better if you'd like, taking a little more time....


woww... :appl:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics and what a gorgeous horse! Almost as gorgeous as Molson...

Ranger's a big chicken when it comes to horses. He's met Virgil (pictured below) a few times and is pretty good, but he gets very excited when horses are trotting or cantering. Virgil liked to play with dogs when he was younger and do the same thing - chase the dog, then turn around and let the dog chase him!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That is too funny. I wouldn't know what to expect having any of my dogs playing with a horse. But it sure looks like Molson had a good time with his new buddy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning horse and lovely golden!.Great pics!/They look great,together but always remember,that a horse can kick and really hurt a dog,without meaning to.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Molson is such a ridiculously good looking dog it makes me sick!


LOL! That's surprising when you've got a couple of uber-handsome boys yourself - I would have thought you'd be used to seeing good looking dogs by now! 



Ranger said:


> Great pics and what a gorgeous horse! Almost as gorgeous as Molson...
> 
> Ranger's a big chicken when it comes to horses. He's met Virgil (pictured below) a few times and is pretty good, but he gets very excited when horses are trotting or cantering. Virgil liked to play with dogs when he was younger and do the same thing - chase the dog, then turn around and let the dog chase him!


I kept thinking of you and Ranger while we were at the farm, wondering if Ranger got to go with you very often to play with Virgil! Virgil is a beautiful horse and I have to say that I love your siggy pics with him in it.


----------

